# Webalizer nach Upate ohne "kb in" und "kb out" Anzeige



## hahni (13. Okt. 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

nach der Umstellung von Ubuntu 6.06LTS auf 8.04LTS werden zwar auch weiterhin die Besucherstatistiken korrekt angezeigt, aber:

Es fehlen plötzlich die Werte in den Spalten "kb in" und "kb out"! Habe einmal gegoogelt. Da war die Rede davon, dass das Modul "mod_logio" fehlen könnte.

Stimmt auch, es ist nicht aktiv! Aber auch gar nicht auf meinem Server vorhanden. Die Frage ist, ob es wirklich an dem Modul liegt oder eine andere Einstellung nicht passt?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------

